
Amazon Now Has an Alexa Champions Program (analogous to AWS Heros) - johnwheeler
https://developer.amazon.com/alexa/champions
======
johnwheeler
AWS Community Heros obligatory link
[https://aws.amazon.com/heroes/](https://aws.amazon.com/heroes/)

